# Streamfx for Mac?



## funktype (Aug 7, 2020)

I know this question has been asked before...but I haven't seen an answer!
So...for August 2020 I'll ask again.
Any idea if that plugin exists for Mac?


----------



## panoptik (Aug 13, 2020)

The GitHub requirements section lists minimum and recommended compatibility with the "latest" versions of OSX, but if you read the comments regarding Mac compatibility on the "StreamFX How To: Installing the Plugin" you'll see this from one of the developers:

"As soon as someone donates enough money to hire a Mac developer, as I personally do not want to own an Apple device. The market right now is 89/10/1% for Windows/Linux/Apple, which speaks volumes about the actual demand for it.  If you can't donate, and don't like the answer, how about picking up coding as a hobby? It's what I've done, and it's worked out so far. Whenever something is missing from a software, I can just create it myself."

not holding my breath....


----------



## mattcaz (Aug 13, 2020)

panoptik said:


> ..SNIP... The market right now is 89/10/1% for Windows/Linux/Apple, which speaks volumes about the actual demand for it. SNIP



He needs to check his numbers as the Mac market share continues to grow.. but I understand his sentiment.. he doesn't see any ROI for his time investment.


----------



## djrobbooke (Feb 16, 2021)

panoptik said:


> The GitHub requirements section lists minimum and recommended compatibility with the "latest" versions of OSX, but if you read the comments regarding Mac compatibility on the "StreamFX How To: Installing the Plugin" you'll see this from one of the developers:
> 
> "As soon as someone donates enough money to hire a Mac developer, as I personally do not want to own an Apple device. The market right now is 89/10/1% for Windows/Linux/Apple, which speaks volumes about the actual demand for it.  If you can't donate, and don't like the answer, how about picking up coding as a hobby? It's what I've done, and it's worked out so far. Whenever something is missing from a software, I can just create it myself."
> 
> not holding my breath....


I wish I could accept the challenge.. just learned how to us Node.Js to deploy a website.  Any direction on what I would need to learn for the Mac? Im sure its not just change some values in a bash script, I'll download your source though and check it out.  See if its python or something else.  Thanks for your time man! So I use my Mac to DJ but happen to be using a windows machine to host my stream, going to at least start using the app and learn that first.   

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## thewitt (Feb 16, 2021)

mattcaz said:


> He needs to check his numbers as the Mac market share continues to grow.. but I understand his sentiment.. he doesn't see any ROI for his time investment.


I don't believe his spread on the numbers, but you will never get a Windows dedicate to embrace the Mac, so that's fine.  

I am working to build it on the Mac, just have had other priorities get in the way.  I might have to fork it if he doesn't let me add the Mac build to his GitHub, but I believe I can get a Mac version built.


----------



## erazor1112 (Feb 16, 2021)

Attached you will find StreamFX for Mac

Show Packet-Content of OBB.app
Copy File „StreamFX.so“ to Contents/PlugIns
Copy Folder „StreamFX“ to Contents/Resources/data/obs-plugins
Works with OBS 26.1.2.






						Download file StreamFX.zip
					

Download StreamFX.zip fast and secure



					rapidgator.net
				





Sascha


----------



## cgjung25 (Feb 16, 2021)

A Huge thank you Erazor1112 ! I can only confirm it works greatly !


----------



## thewitt (Feb 16, 2021)

Doesn't work for me. OBS crashes on startup. 
MacOS 10.14.6  
OBS 26.1.2

Symbol not found: __ZNSt3__14__fs10filesystem8__statusERKNS1_4pathEPNS_10error_codeE
  Referenced from: /Applications/OBS.app/Contents/PlugIns/StreamFX.so (which was built for Mac OS X 10.15)

Looks like it doesn't work on MacOS 10.14.x


----------



## Markium (Feb 23, 2021)

I've been dying for this! but I just upgraded to Big Sur.. any chance it will work?


----------



## thewitt (Feb 23, 2021)

Markium said:


> I've been dying for this! but I just upgraded to Big Sur.. any chance it will work?


10.15 builds should work on 10.16... but they won't usually work backwards on 10.14


----------



## Markium (Feb 23, 2021)

thewitt said:


> 10.15 builds should work on 10.16... but they won't usually work backwards on 10.14


Thanks for the quick reply. I'm on 11.2, what do you think


----------



## erazor1112 (Feb 23, 2021)

Mac Version now official for download.








						Release StreamFX 0.10.0 Beta 1 (Testing) · Xaymar/obs-StreamFX
					

A newer version is available! Please use the latest available version which you can find here. Enjoying the benefits of StreamFX? Then support it on Github Sponsors or Patreon! The StreamFX project...




					github.com


----------



## nathanlejeune (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks for this thread. I am still hitting my head against a wall trying to figure out where I am going wrong. I've followed the installing instructions but that list of plugins isn't super clear about which is for Mac. Is there a specific file or is it the "windows" exe file. If so I've tried all that and still not working. I can share more info it needed but maybe its a simple fix that I am missing.


----------



## Markium (Mar 1, 2021)

I


nathanlejeune said:


> Thanks for this thread. I am still hitting my head against a wall trying to figure out where I am going wrong. I've followed the installing instructions but that list of plugins isn't super clear about which is for Mac. Is there a specific file or is it the "windows" exe file. If so I've tried all that and still not working. I can share more info it needed but maybe its a simple fix that I am missing.



It's the streamfx-macos-10.15-0.10.0.0b1-gafc09620.7z or the zip version. Put it all into your Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins if it doesn't do it automatically.  Works like a charm, although not all effects/shaders work for macOS from what I can tell. But blur, 3d etc all do.


----------



## SLatte Macchiato (Jul 2, 2021)

erazor1112 said:


> Attached you will find StreamFX for Mac
> 
> Show Packet-Content of OBB.app
> Copy File „StreamFX.so“ to Contents/PlugIns
> ...


I've tried this with 
Mac OS 11.4
OBS 27.0.1

and works perfectly


----------

